# We Sell Guns



## billski (Dec 3, 2009)

I was going into the city on the mass pike Tuesday night and saw this freakin' huge 252' billboard:  "“*We Sell Guns! No ID Required. No Background Checks. Criminals and Terrorists Welcome!*”"

Well, I was too close to read any more of it at speed.  I knew it couldn't be literal, so I Googled it today:  http://www.stophandgunviolence.com/








One of the more clever ads I've seen.
http://www.stophandgunviolence.com/press-debut.asp


----------



## ta&idaho (Dec 3, 2009)

That's pretty good.

I always enjoyed driving by this cleverly named place on the way to Tahoe.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm not a fan of that group. I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 3, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I'm not a fan of that group. I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## severine (Dec 3, 2009)

It's definitely catchy. Noticed that right away when I went to Boston last month.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 3, 2009)

The one before it was similar in its message. I don't even notice it anymore. I'm much too distracted by the LED wall on the New Balance building


----------



## billski (Dec 3, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> The one before it was similar in its message. I don't even notice it anymore. I'm much too distracted by the LED wall on the New Balance building


_I'm usually driving and not noticing billboards at all.  
That's the WGBH sign, right?  Same building eh?
_


----------



## Glenn (Dec 3, 2009)

2knees said:


>




Pretty much. 

God, I wish it would snow...or at least get cold in VT.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 3, 2009)

Is that sign on a WalMart?


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 3, 2009)

billski said:


> _I'm usually driving and not noticing billboards at all.
> That's the WGBH sign, right?  Same building eh?
> _



I believe you are correct. I changes so slowly you never get to see more than one image before you're past.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 3, 2009)

That billboard has had an anti-gun message on it for years. At least back to the early 90's that I can remember. Everyone who walks over the pike to Fenway or Landsdowne Street. gets a good view of it.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 3, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> God, I wish it would snow...or at least get cold in VT.




its a subject that brings out so much passion in people its almost impossible to objectively listen to an opposing viewpoint.

and yes, winter needs to come.


----------



## mondeo (Dec 3, 2009)

2knees said:


> its a subject that brings out so much passion in people its almost impossible to objectively listen to an opposing viewpoint.
> 
> and yes, winter needs to come.


Who said anything about Killington?


----------



## 2knees (Dec 3, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Who said anything about Killington?



:lol:

nice.


----------



## Bumpsis (Dec 3, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I'm not a fan of that group. I'll just leave it at that.



What group is that?


----------



## Glenn (Dec 4, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Who said anything about Killington?



LOL! 

Well done, sir....well done.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 4, 2009)

Bumpsis said:


> What group is that?



Nickelback. Over played...and the music isn't really all that good.


----------



## billski (Dec 4, 2009)

2knees said:


> its a subject that brings out so much passion in people its almost impossible to objectively listen to an opposing viewpoint.
> 
> and yes, winter needs to come.



I'm not interested in debating the issues; I would offer that it is one of the more shocking, large, attention-getting signs I've seen in the continental 48 states.   Can you think of other billboards on any topic that do so well at capturing attention?   I suppose maybe the strip clubs in Vegas or Reno?


----------



## Bumpsis (Dec 5, 2009)

billski said:


> I'm not interested in debating the issues; I would offer that it is one of the more shocking, large, attention-getting signs I've seen in the continental 48 states.   Can you think of other billboards on any topic that do so well at capturing attention?   I suppose maybe the strip clubs in Vegas or Reno?



What I find really shocking is that there still is the crying need for signs like that.
I mean, isn't it an absolute no brainer that criminals, crazies and terrorists should not, under any circumstances have easy (or any) access to guns and ammo?

And yet, they do!
With full support from the gun industry, gun lobby,spineless politicians who do their bidding and of course, millions of people acrosss this country.

Avoiding the issue because it's a "can of worms" is just sticking one's head into the sand.


----------



## Mapnut (Dec 5, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Is that sign on a WalMart?



That's no joke, Dr. Skimeister.  I got robbed a few years ago in Washington  DC, at gunpoint - about 1 a.m.  My credit card company told me the next day that my card had been charged $400 about 3 a.m. - at a Walmart.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 5, 2009)

Bumpsis said:


> Avoiding the issue because it's a "can of worms" is just sticking one's head into the sand.



this being a non-political site, I think he meant he didn't want to discuss the issue here.


----------



## Bumpsis (Dec 5, 2009)

It's really a public safety issue, but yes, of course it overlaps big time into the political arena. Forces that control this issue want to keep it political since it is then much easier to manipulate  public opinion.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 5, 2009)

Ah, that billboard location brings back many memories of walking from my car parked near BU over the bridge to Lansdowne Street. I can almost feel the chilly air hitting me over the bridge on a winters night.

More to the point, I think they did too good of a job making it look real. I certainly didn't even realize it was a fake ad until I realized its location. I just saw the "WE SELL GUNS" and USA GUN SHOWS and assumed it was an ad for Gun Shows. My eyes did not even see the wording about "Criminals and Terrorists Welcome!" until I clicked on the link above and read the article. Interesting how we can selectively read things based on a headline.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 5, 2009)

Bumpsis said:


> What I find really shocking is that there still is the crying need for signs like that.
> I mean, isn't it an absolute no brainer that criminals, crazies and terrorists should not, under any circumstances have easy (or any) access to guns and ammo?
> 
> And yet, they do!
> ...



I dont avoid the issue.  I'm very strong in my viewpoints, which probably mirror yours very closely.  However, i choose not to discuss the issue on a ski forum, thats all.


----------

